# Who wants in on some coop spots?



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 20 coops ready for deployment. I am looking for those who want to help in sharing the cost of deployment in exchange for some numbers. PM me if interested.


----------



## sling-a-ling (Jan 4, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Under the new laws for reefs in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Florida</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> coops are no longer legal to dump. All steel has to be 1/2 thick. Do you have a permit to dump them? If so do it quick before the resend it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sling-a-ling (1/25/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Under the new laws for reefs in <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Florida</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> coops are no longer legal to dump. All steel has to be 1/2 thick. Do you have a permit to dump them? If so do it quick before the resend it!


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I thought that was proposed, not law yet??? This is quoted from the Escambia County site:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Materials ?shall be free of pollutants and toxins and composed of: non-productive
oil platforms thoroughly clean in accordance with US Coast Guard and US
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) standards, surplus military equipment (1/4
inch or greater in thickness thoroughly clean in accordance with US Coast Guard
and US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) standards, steel hull vessels
ballasted and thoroughly clean in accordance with US Coast Guard and US
Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) standards, natural limestone boulders
weighing a minimum of 150 pounds each, clean concrete rubble weighing a
minimum of 150 pounds each, clean concrete prefabricated reef materials or
modules weighing a minimum of 150 pounds each, clean and structurally stabilized
steel/aluminum/metal alloy boxes or structures (1/8 inch or greater in thickness)
weighing 150 pounds or more.
No reef materials shall be allowed to trap marine life, and must be configured, cut
or shaped, so as not to function as a fish trap. All materials/structures must be
configured and constructed to be stable, durable, and provide habitat. No material
whatsoever may be deployed within one-quarter mile of the boundaries of the Large
Area Artificial Reef Sites (LAARS). No other materials are authorized. Materials
expressly prohibited include cars and trucks and any parts thereof, white goods
(i.e. appliances), shopping carts, bread trays, 55 gal drums, storage or fuel tanks,
loose metal materials, plastics, fiberglass, materials that upon inspection by FWCC
staff or designated agent are found to be potentially unstable or lack acceptable
habitat qualities?. From Permit No.199402365 (IP-CP)


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Got them permitted for Alabama. Looking to drop them to the SW maybe 25-30 miles out.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Talk dirty to me big guy! How much we looking at?


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Really wanting 1 person to go in halves on this thing. The total cost of the project is around 5K. So that would be $2500 each and would get us 10 double coop spots. That makes each spot $250 each, we would share the numbers. If we wanted to put some single coop spots that might be ok too. I've always heard that 2 coopsare better than one. If no one wants in I may just pay for the whole thing myself and sell some spots to recover some of the costs. Let me know-


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Polebender (1/25/2008)*Really wanting 1 person to go in halves on this thing. The total cost of the project is around 5K. So that would be $2500 each and would get us 10 double coop spots. That makes each spot $250 each, we would share the numbers. If we wanted to put some single coop spots that might be ok too. I've always heard that 2 coopsare better than one. If no one wants in I may just pay for the whole thing myself and sell some spots to recover some of the costs. Let me know-


The coops have to be chained/connected together (in Florida) to be a legal reef. :doh

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Update:

I have 5 double coop spots left that I'm willing to split with someone. Price is $250 each. You and I will share the numbers. Looking to drop them 20 ish miles south or so. PM me if interested. Barge is taking them out soon once this wind quits!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that 20ish miles out of Pensacola Pass or Orange Beach?


----------

